# Their Back and Black



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

Last couple times out nothing, after last nights storms and warmth, went out for about 30 minutes (yes, even with the winds like a hurricane, atleast here in Oceana county) Just under 3/4 pounds, 59 in pic, threw 5-6 away in woods, to far gone. Get shroomin folks!


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

good mess of shrooms. I went out last night and got a hundred or so. Was wishing i had worn a hard hat the whole time! Tops were blowing out of the trees!


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

shroom porn


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

This is getting OLD!! Scotty, What type of woods are you finding them in??? I'm south of you a little and we can't find nuffin. Tried most of my haunts without even seeing a dried up or coming up morel. WTH??

Looked yesterday at a "go to" spot. ZERO!!

100 blacks in Onaway?


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

I was beginning to think the saying about a blind squirrel was going to be proven wrong when I finally found some in central MI - Montcalm Co. Granted, I'm not going to get fat, but I did find a dozen peckerheads a couple of days ago. I'm on fire now!


----------

